# Where can I get MTG?



## diablo2g (Feb 6, 2006)

I've been reading other forums and everyone raves about how much MTG has grown their hair? For anyone you has used it, where can I get it? Did it really work? How much growth did you see in a month's time and how long diod it take for you to see results?


----------



## honeysdead (Feb 6, 2006)

okay, we may not be talking about the same thing, but is this the product you had in mind?

http://www.jeffersequine.com/ssc/pro...12006&amp;cmkw=MTG

if so you *do not* want to put this in your hair. it smells and looks and feels like bacon grease. I used it on my horse a few years ago, and it took me a week of washing his tail every day to get all the residue and the smell (which frankly was sickening) out of his tail.


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 6, 2006)

I've never heard of it. Have you tried over the counter prenatal vitamins?


----------



## diablo2g (Feb 6, 2006)

Yup, I think this is exactly what I'm looking for. Another forum I read (longhaircareforum.com) raves about this thing. Everyone admits it doesn't smells exactly like bacon grease, but they do things to mask the odor. But apparently it really really makes your hair grow fast, and I'm desperate enough to try it.


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 7, 2006)

i never heard of it... i would never put anthing in my hair that smells like bacon! i rather have short hair :icon_love


----------



## honeysdead (Feb 7, 2006)

trust me this is not something you want in your hair. I have used another product with very good results, and highly recommend it if you're trying to grow your hair out ~

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e07c61-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5

When I used this on my horse his tail grew 6" in 6-8 weeks. amazing stuff, and it works great for strengthening your nails too.


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 7, 2006)

have you tried it on yourself?


----------



## honeysdead (Feb 7, 2006)

only on my nails. my hair is thick and grows fast enough on it's own! I have used other products by the same company on my hair though and have always been really happy and it's the only line of shampoos and conditioners I'll use on my horse.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hmmm... interesting!! :icon_wink


----------



## diablo2g (Feb 8, 2006)

honeysdead, sorry to tell you, but I already ordered it. This is how depserate I am. I'm pretty confident I should see some great results and when reading the other forum, the women there had methods to mask the smell or dilute the oil, etc. That other thing you were talking about, did you try it in you hair? If the MTG does me justice, I'll be sure to let everyone on this forum know about it. Wish me luck!


----------



## devinjhans (Feb 8, 2006)

i have some and i bought it here, but they actually sell it here in Houston at a feed store LOL!

http://shapleys.com/


----------



## HorseMom2006 (Feb 10, 2006)

This stuff is so...gross, lol. It's extremely, EXTREMELY greasy and it does smell like bacon. Everytime I open the bottle, the dogs come running! It's used for horses, but not only for making their manes/tails grow longer. I've used it on scrapes that have healed, but need hair to grow back, and have also used it on his leg fungus to help it go away. To me, it doesnt' seem like something I would want to put in my hair. When I put it on his coat, the spots were greasy for DAYS (but that was without washing). Good luck with it though!


----------



## honeysdead (Feb 10, 2006)

it doesn't get any better w/ washing :icon_sad:


----------



## diablo2g (Feb 16, 2006)

Ok, so my MTG came in the mail on Monday. It does smell EXACTLY like bacon, lol. I was worried at first but I tried it that night and this is what I did: I added some strong, sweet smelling esential oil (jasmine to be exact) so that it would cut the smell of the MTG. I applied it only to my scalp and went to bed. When I woke up the next morning, the smell was practically gone. And just to be on the safe side, I have a sheen spray that smells really good and I put that on to mask the smell. It's really not that serious. I'm African American, so the fact that it is oily really doesn't bother me. I thought the oil was pretty light and I put in only on my scalp. It's now thursday, and while I don't want ot jinx it, I already notice fewer hairs in my comb when I comb my hair and everyone on the other forum raved about how is stops breakage. Anyway, I'll update you guys in a couple weeks if I do start to notice rapid growth.


----------



## Meliena22 (Feb 20, 2006)

I am using MTG aslo. I am doing a patch test for 72 hours to see if I am not allegic. How much of MTG do you apply? MTG orginally was designed for human hair, but it worked on horses.


----------



## Meliena22 (Feb 20, 2006)

are all the ingredients natural and safe?


----------



## diablo2g (Feb 20, 2006)

I can't say how much I exactly put on, but I used one of those bottle with a fine applicator tip (like color application bottle). I parted my hair in sections and just applied it the scalp then massaged it in.


----------



## amillion (Feb 20, 2006)

MTG that is the rave over on LHCF. I have never used it and don't plan to. Many say it stinks to high heavens.


----------



## Meliena22 (Feb 20, 2006)

Have you seen any growth?


----------



## SewAmazing (Feb 21, 2006)

Devin, did you use this stuff?


----------



## breathless (Feb 25, 2006)

interesting ...

although, my hair is taking a short time to grow really fast with my pre-natal vitamins.


----------



## diablo2g (Feb 26, 2006)

I sure have! It has been a little less than two weeks and I already have 1/4" of growth in some places. Normally I would see this amount of growth after 3 weeks. Previous users have claimed up to 1" of growth in one month. So I think the MTG hype might be true.


----------



## diablo2g (Feb 26, 2006)

Now I have heard of people taking prenatal vitamins for hair growth. I have a couple of questions for you:

How often does you hair grow normally? How fast is it growing now?

Is it true the prenatal vitamins make you gain weight?

What ingredients are in the prenatal vitamins?


----------



## wannabemadeover (Feb 27, 2006)

they really only work if u are really pregnant (which u are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

Womens hair always grows faster during pregnancy also.

Prenatal vitamins could help a little if one is missing those nutrients, but its really a myth that they alone make hair grow faster.

BTW to whoever asked ppl have emailed the makers of MTG and they say the product is safe for humans and as a matter of fact was originally made for humans a long time ago.


----------



## lglala84 (Feb 27, 2006)

Have you used it on your hair? Did it grow faster?


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jun 26, 2006)

Diablo hows it coming along with MTG?


----------



## cinnamingirl (Jun 27, 2006)

okay so i think im gonna get some MTG. I do have question. I have naturally curly hair. Will MTG effect the curl patter/slash straighten the curl? i really dont want that to happen. I just want my curls to grow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jun 27, 2006)

Look at this site there a lot of MTg Users http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_topics.asp?FID=6

From what I have read the new hair growth that some people get tends to be a little straight. I am sure its not going to effect your curls. It wont make your hair straight or loose the curls. You hair will gorw as it normally does, but faster. You should go and get the sample bottle its only 8 or 14 dollars and it will last you more than a month. If it works than you can buy the big bottle and find a cheaper site to get the MTG from (the big bottle).


----------



## cinnamingirl (Jul 3, 2006)

oh thank you soooo much! you are such a life saver. Now where can i get the sample bottle?


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.shapleys.com/order.html

Trial Size - Original M-T-G™ 6.oz

I was wrong it 4.95 dollars


----------

